# Bizarre LED strip problem - help



## WayneB ABZ (May 29, 2015)

I'll try to explain:
Bought 5v LED strip and mini RF controller and run off 3x AAA battery.
Things work fine for a few minutes then things go wrong. The controller stops responding to key presses on the remote. BUT, if I unplug the light strip from the controller and press a button on the remote then plug lights back in, they come on as the pressed button (eg colour or mode etc) but unresponsive again. Unplug again and press any other button and plug in and then re-plug and they come on like the press has responded but no more response.
This only seems to happen with 5v light strip as I tried again on a 12v strip powered by power supply and they work fine.
i can hardly explain the issue never mind understand it, please help if possible?
thanks


----------



## CoveAxe (May 29, 2015)

It would probably help if you posted information about what lights/controller you specifically have.


----------



## WayneB ABZ (May 29, 2015)

CoveAxe said:


> It would probably help if you posted information about what lights/controller you specifically have.



thanks CoveAxe. Controller is http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331542022531?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT and light strip is http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221701228...49&var=520549098532&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
i am not using the controller that comes with the strip, I need remote.
Wayne


----------



## Str8stroke (May 29, 2015)

Not knowing much about what you have. From the description provided I am guessing you COULD have a voltage issue? Not enough voltage to supply strip & controller properly. Have you tried fresh batteries, Alkaline or Lithiums?


----------



## RetroTechie (May 30, 2015)

Welcome to CPF, WayneB ABZ! 

3x AAA is like ~4V or less under most conditions, with quite limited current capability. When you unplug the LEDs, current consumption drops so the voltage recovers a bit (apparently, enough to make the controller responsive again). So you're undervolting 20% or more & the controller acts up, how on earth is that "bizarre" ? :tired:

Give it a 4th battery, perhaps AA's for more current capability / runtime, or if possible an AC -> 5V adapter.


----------



## CoveAxe (May 30, 2015)

My guess is the controller, assuming the LED strip works with its default components.

To put it simply: you get what you pay for. A decent RF color controller for an LED strip is on the order of ~$30 (20 pounds), maybe $20 on the low end. You got a ~$3 controller that shipped from China with no brand name and zero documentation.

You could try taking it apart and try to diagnose it, but something else would probably break on it as soon as you fixed it. If I were you, I'd just bite the bullet and spend a bit more and get a new one that works.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 30, 2015)

I agree with RetroTechie on a probably issue with low voltage. 5v digital logic chips are normally designed to operate between 4.75v and 5.25v. That's a pretty tight margin. Anything below or above that range can cause unpredictable results as the internal biases on the logic transistors get out of whack, causing the decision boundaries (the boundary at which point the logic gate decides whether a signal is a 0 or a 1) get out of whack. Some logic gates can even go into oscillation if the voltage is too far off.

Get a good regulated 5v power supply for the LED string.


----------

